# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  السفر الأخير

## I wanna

هذه الكلمات كتبتها عندما فاجأوني برحيل اعز اصدقائي رحمه الله في عام 1425 هـ 

 


 
فراقك صعب ... و من عاشر المستحيلات ... فراقك موتٌ و قهر ... بكل الجهات ...
غدا راحل دون وجهي ... و دون عيوني ... و دون الحياة ...
و أنا راحل مثل حزني ... لأي مكان بعيدٍ بعيدٍ ... لأرمي بهمي كنهر الفرات ...
أخاف من الخوف ... و من خطوات الشتات ... كأني أسافر دون رجوع ...
بغير وداعٍ و دون إلتفات ... دموعي تحفر قبري بصدري ...
احفظ لون عينيك حتى أغيب و أمسي مثل السراب من الأُمنيات ... و تلك الدموع ...
سأدعها قليلاً ... لتبكي على مذبح الذكريات ... 


 

تحياتي لكم جميعاً

----------


## نور الهدى

*رحلت بعد معاناة* 
*من دنيا مصيرها الزوال* 
*رحلت وقلبها مطئن وشفتاها تبتسمان* 
*رحلت متسلحةٌ بالايمان* 
*وعلى الدرب سائرون* 
*نسئل الله ان يحسن خاتمتنا* 
*ويرحمنا*  
*الله يرحمه برحمته الواسعه* 
*ويغمد روحه الجنه* 
*الله يعطيك العافية خيو*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رائعة هي حروفك اخي 

يعطيك العافية

----------


## I wanna

نور الهدى
عفاف الهدى

سرني مروركما

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جنانه يارب*
*جميل النص كثيرا*
*أحببت اسجع فيه*
*نريد المزيد*

*دعاء لك اخي*

*دموعهـ*

----------


## I wanna

دموعه

جميل تواجدك هنا

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...



وخلف القبورِ خلّفتُ روحي....على وجد ظلك المودوع ....!!


حياتي بعدك باتت وفاةً  ......ألا كيف قل لي سبيل الرجوع




>هذا ماألهمتنيه حروفكم المُودعة......ونشيجكم المُقطع لبطنان القلوب...


صرخة حزن دهت سطوركم......وألّمت بأوردتها....



رحمه الله وأسكنه الفردوس مع محمد وآله الطاهرين...

وأمدكم المولى بالصبر....


ومسح عليكم بيده الرحيمة ببركات أهل بيت محمد صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين..



ابعد الله عنكم الشجن المُنغمس هنا.........




وسلم قلمكم...


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى


دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## I wanna

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...
> 
> 
> 
> وخلف القبورِ خلّفتُ روحي....على وجد ظلك المودوع ....!!
> 
> 
> حياتي بعدك باتت وفاةً ......ألا كيف قل لي سبيل الرجوع
> 
> ...




وما عساي اقول

تلك ارادة الله في خلقه .. فتلك أمانة وأراد صاحبها ان يسترجع امانته

رحم الله موتانا وموتاكم

الشكر الجزيل لك على المرور الطيب

----------

